
Italian council flooded immediately after rejecting measures on climate change - smacktoward
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/14/europe/veneto-council-climate-change-floods-trnd-intl-scli/
======
rhino369
They'd be better off spending the money on measures to mitigate damage from
rising seas (and their sinking city). Venetian impact on climate chance is a
rounding error. But they are going to hit worse than everyone else.

